# EI Dosing, Dry Slts



## O'Neil (21 Jan 2012)

Ok, I've read through various articles/posts and I think I understand the EI dosing technique enough to give it a go.
Gonna re-read them before so I am 110% before I start.

How do I determine what I should be dosing? would a good place to start be by looking at the report for my tap water and adding dry salts that are either in low amounts or not on the report?
Or is really as simple as adding a bit of everything, doing water changes and waiting and watching?

Also Where would you guys say is the best place to get these salts?
I have found a few sites selling these including Ebay, but i'm a little reluctant to trust ebay tbh.
Would a local chemist be able to help or would they look at me as if I were building a hydrogen bomb like they did when I asked for 2 bottles of clove oil once.

I am probably over thinking it.....being new to this an all, but any help of advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Arana (21 Jan 2012)

get your powders from here http://www.fluidsensoronline.com/

Then make it easy on yourself and forget the tap water report and just dose, use one of the available dosing calculators to determine how much for your size of tank


----------



## O'Neil (21 Jan 2012)

Ah thats excellent!!!!!

I understand it now, I was really really over thinking it, i was expecting this to massively over complicated, but it isn't it's actually pretty damn easy ><

Gonna finish planning my little 33 litre tank and get cracking, i'll keep a journal so you lot can see how i get on.

Thanks Arana


----------

